# Does it ever hit you out of nowhere?



## semicharmedlife (Nov 6, 2014)

I've been fine with my DP/DR for months now, but sometimes it will hit me, and when it hits me, it hits HARD. And randomly. A friend visited me from college last night and we were hanging out the whole day and I was pretty much fine, and right before we were gonna go out to dinner my derealization came in out of NOWHERE right before we got on the elevator to go downstairs. I wasn't feeling anxious or anything so I don't know why it just happens sometimes. But this was one of the worst "episodes" I've had in awhile. I tried to keep it together telling myself it would pass as we were walking around the city to her car but it was just this overwhelming feeling of scariness. I felt like I was in another dimension, a different life. I convinced myself I was having a panic attack my face got super warm and I thought I was dying. So embarrassingly enough, I had to cancel dinner and tell her I wasn't feeling well and went back to my room to lay down to let it pass over. I've told her about my DP/DR before, but she probably thinks I'm crazy! I imagine it would be hard for anyone without this disorder to relate to it. I thought I was pretty much past these horrible episodes, but now I know they can come literally out of nowhere. I did have a bit too much to drink the night before and 3 cups of coffee yesterday so that might have triggered the episode but I don't know. I hate how this is still scary for me after having it for almost 2 years.


----------



## Sa-lB (Jul 16, 2013)

Yes I get the same thing. Especially if I've drank too much the night before, haven't got enough sleep or am just going through a stressful time.

I can be going along fine and feeling fine and then it will randomly hit me out of nowhere. Mine doesn't seem to hit me full on at the start but I get the spacey feeling/tunnel vision and I think subconsciously I start to make it important in my head and before I know it I feel like I don't even know where I am or what planet I'm on.

It's very strange how I can be feeling fine but I can go back to those awful feelings in a split second.

When it hits me like that out of nowhere I actually feel like I am retarded, I honestly struggle to string a sentence together when it happens.


----------



## Alex617 (Sep 23, 2015)

Coffee triggers my dp now, and alcohol would give me bad disassociation the following day when I just developed this condition. Everything in moderation now, accept that stimulants are a big risk here, as well as drugs that affect cognition.


----------



## hopefuluk2 (Aug 20, 2015)

Yes, it does hit suddenly semicharmedlife. What triggered yours?


----------



## Epsilon (May 22, 2015)

I can feel it come in and out if I've drank, but I feel anything that affects consciousness isn't really "out of nowhere".


----------



## vanuti vetru (Sep 7, 2015)

Coffee can have a weird effect on mind when drunk too much or for too long. It's subtle and often hard to pin down but it definitely occurs for many people. It's like the world was becoming more ephemeral, less significant. Emotions become more distant and a tunnel vision effect develops: one tends to focus on narrow tasks and ignore the wide picture. It's all a form of detachment essentially, certainly undesirable for DP sufferers.

PS I still drink it of course, 1-2 cups a day.


----------

